# Sera Mineral Salt Ok For Planted Tank?



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

I have 2 adult breeding discus in a 110G heavily planted tank.
I have rain water which contains no minerls or kh or gh. 
I'm thinking of buying some Sera Mineral Salt to add to the tank at water changes to add back the minerals needed.

My question is Sera Mineral salt ok for plants and won't harm them at all? Or will the salt kill my plants or heavily wreck them?

Thanks guys

Rick.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Rick, why not try some Seachem equilibrium. That will give you all the minerals you need to replenish the water. I have no experience with Sera Mineral salt. But seachem's equlibrium will do the trick. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with John. There are two easy, "proven" ways to add Ca & Mg to the water. One is with Greg Watson's GH Booster, which you can order from his site. The other is Seachem's Equilibrium. You can always mix and add raw chemical MgSO4 and CaSO4 or CaCl2, but it's a bit of a pain. If the Sera Salt contains lots of sodium it could do bad things to your plants. It all depends on what's in it.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

Mulisha said:


> I'm thinking of buying some Sera Mineral Salt to add to the tank at water changes to add back the minerals needed.


I use those mineral salts. I also have tried Edward's GH mixes, Sera is MUCH better on my plants. ...it seems that my plants don't need hardness at all...


----------

